# Ja ljublju tebja St. Petersburg, Russia



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

Absolutely amazing


----------



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

I went there last summer..one of the most beautiful cities I've been to! I must go back someday soon


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Magnificent !


----------



## dido13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Eso es hermoso


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

it reminds me of russian revolution


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Awesome, I think next summer I'm coming to St. Petersburg.


----------



## Brasileiro Welling (Jun 13, 2006)

INTERESTING CITY!


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Stunning, one of the most beautiful cities in del mondo...:cheers:


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

St Petersburg can't be all parks and palaces. Can we not see where the people live? i.e. the city.


----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)

kids said:


> St Petersburg can't be all parks and palaces. Can we not see where the people live? i.e. the city.


Certainly


----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

Gorgeous pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The city is breathtaking!:yes:


----------



## wayhigh (Dec 8, 2007)

i love the awesome pics  thanx


----------



## Boo1985 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Amazing photos, Boo and Marte, but I see no credits for any of them. Please tell us where you got the pictures, or if you took them yourselves.


----------



## vladorlando (Jul 30, 2007)

This photo collection is splendid .I m very glad to see couple my photos I took in my lust visit in this mega city in aug 2007


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

By Fenol
scroll>>


----------



## Fenol (Feb 8, 2004)

Photos by Konstantin Golubev:
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/konstantin-golubev/albums/


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

My God, is that arch painted green? What an appalling colour!


----------



## vladorlando (Jul 30, 2007)

Taller said:


> My God, is that arch painted green? What an appalling colour!


:bash::bash: This is PATINAS !!


----------



## vladorlando (Jul 30, 2007)

Taller said:


> My God, is that arch painted green? What an appalling colour!












The same -patinas


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

You mean the _entire_ massive arch is made of bronze?  I've never seen one made like that before.. normally they are made from stone, not cast in bronze. The idea did cross my mind, but I dismissed it because normally bronze is only used for statues. 
Maybe it looks better in real life, but to my eye the colour of the patina of the bronze is overwhelming.


----------



## Fenol (Feb 8, 2004)

Taller said:


> You mean the _entire_ massive arch is made of bronze?  I've never seen one made like that before.. normally they are made from stone, not cast in bronze..



Yes, certainly from a bronze. Similarly as well as other Triumphal Gate in Petersburg:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Must have cost a fortune to cast all that bronze... most arches in the world are made of stone..


----------

